# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأحد 21 فبراير 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## الحريف

*عناوين الصحف الحمراء
الاحمر الوهاج

اتحاد جماهير المريخ يستقبل رئيس الفيفا باللافتات والمذكرات.
اانطلاقة خرافية للعضوية المريخية..الاحمريودي تدريبة الرئيس..وتحويل سودكال للانضباط
ترفع اللافتات باللغة العربيةوالانجليزية.
نمر يغيب عن مباراة فيتا.
اانابي..كنت أمل ان اكمل بمصر ولا بديل سوي النصر علي فيتا كلوب
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

• كاسيميرو يقتنص انتصارا ثمينا لريال مدريد من أنياب بلد الوليد
• فالنسيا يقتل سيلتا فيجو بثنائية.. وليفانتي يقهر أتلتيكو مدريد ويشعل الليجا
• إيفرتون يحتل آنفيلد للمرة الأولى في القرن 21 ويهزم ليفربول بهدفين
• مينامينو يقود ساوثهامبتون لعرقلة قطار تشيلسي في الدوري الانجليزي
• لاتسيو يهزم سامبدوريا وينتزع من يوفنتوس المركز الرابع بالدوري الايطالي
• باديلي يمنح جنوى تعادلًا قاتلًا مع فيرونا.. وساسولو وبولونيا يرتضيان بالتعادل
• بايرن ميونخ يواصل التعثر بالسقوط أمام فرانكفورت.. ودورتموند يسحق شالكه
• تعادل قاتل لسانت إيتيان أمام ريمس .. والتعادل يحكم لقاء نانت ومارسيليا بالدوري الفرنسي
• جالطه سراي ينفرد بصدارة الدوري التركي.. وقونيا سبور يهزم ملطية
• المقاصة يعمق جراح وادي دجلة ويتقدم لوصافة الدوري المصري
• الصفاقسي يعبر كيجالي الرواندي لدور المجموعات بكأس الكونفيدرالية
• أوغندا تهزم شباب موريتانيا في أمم إفريقيا للشباب تحت 20
• برشلونة يدخل المزاد على هالاند.. ويترقب قرار ميسي حول مستقبله
• جوردان هندرسون قائد ليفربول يتعرض للإصابة في مباراة ايفرتون
• نيمار ودي ماريا على رأس 5 غيابات باريسية أمام موناكو اليوم
• الكرواتي ماريو ماندزوكيتش لمهاجم ميلان يغيب عن مواجهة اليوم امام الانتر
• بيولي: سأفضل إبراهيموفيتش على لوكاكو طيلة حياتي
• كلوب: كنا الأفضل أمام إيفرتون.. وإصابة هندرسون غير جيدة
• كلوب: تراجع مستوى تياجو كلام فارغ .. فينالدوم: خسارة الديربي تحمل ألما إضافيا
• توخيل مدرب تشيلسي ينتقد أبراهام وأودوي بعد التعادل أمام ساوثهامبتون
• كومان: يمكننا الفوز على باريس في ملعبهم.. وبيكيه جاهز لمباراة اليوم
• مدرب سيمبا التنزاني الأهلي فريق قوي .. ومجموعتنا ليست سهله

â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–  §â–§â–§

â–  مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :

â‌– #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 25

* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير
‏âڈ° 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-3)

* أستون فيلا (-- : --) ليستر سيتي
‏âڈ° 16:05  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0)

* آرسنال (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي
‏âڈ° 18:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-1)

* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد
‏âڈ° 21:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (4-1)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإسباني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 24 

* برشلونة (-- : --) قاديش
‏âڈ° 15:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-2)

* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس
‏âڈ° 17:15  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-0)

* هويسكا (-- : --) غرناطة
‏âڈ° 19:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (3-3)

* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) فياريال
‏âڈ° 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإيطالي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 23

* بارما (-- : --) أودينيزي
‏âڈ° 13:30  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-3)

* ميلان (-- : --) انتر ميلان
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-1)

* أتلانتا (-- : --) نابولي
‏âڈ° 19:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (1-4)

* بينفينتو (-- : --) روما
‏âڈ° 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-5)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الألماني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 22 

* أوجسبورج (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن
‏âڈ° 14:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-3)

* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) لايبزيج
‏âڈ° 16:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-2)

* هوفنهايم (-- : --) فيردر بريمن
‏âڈ° 19:00  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-1)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الفرنسي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 26

* مونبلييه (-- : --) رين
‏âڈ° 14:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-2)

* لانس (-- : --) ديجون
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-0)

* نيس (-- : --) ميتز
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-1)

* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) بوردو
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-2)

* ستراسبورج (-- : --) أنجيه
‏âڈ° 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (2-0)

* لوريان (-- : --) ليل
‏âڈ° 18:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-4)

* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) موناكو
‏âڈ° 22:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (2-3)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  اياب دور 32 (2)

* الاتحاد المنستيري - تونس (-- : --) الرجاء الرياضي - المغرب
âڈ° 15:00  المغربية  الذهاب (0-1)

* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (-- : --) الملعب المالي - مالي
âڈ° 17:00  الجزائرية 3  الذهاب (1-2)

* اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) جوانينغ غالاكسي - بوتسوانا
âڈ° 17:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب (3-0)

* النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) يونغ بوفالويس - إسواتيني
âڈ° 17:00  الوطنية 2  الذهاب (2-1)

* ريفرز يونايتد - نيجيريا (-- : --) إنييمبا - نيجيريا
âڈ° 17:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب (0-1)

* بيراميدز - مصر (-- : --) راسينغ كلوب ابيديجان - ساحل العاج
‏âڈ° 18:00  ON Sport  الذهاب (2-0)

* جراف دي داكار - السينغال (-- : --) بلاتينيوم - زمبابوي
âڈ° 18:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب (1-0)

* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (-- : --) أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا
âڈ° 19:00  الجزائرية 3  الذهاب (2-1)

المباريات بتوقيت السودان (جرينتش +2)

â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–§â–  §â–§â–§

 â–  نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس âڑ½ï¸ڈ :

â‌– #الدوري_السوداني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 11

* الهلال (4 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
* الأهلي الخرطوم (1 : 2) هلال ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛·ï؛®
* الشرطة القضارف (تعليق) ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛·ï؛® 
* الامل عطبرة (1 : 0) هلال الساحل
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (24) الامل (20) ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ (19) حي الوادي (18) اظ”هلي مروي (16)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 25

* ساوثهامتون (1 : 1) تشيلسي
* بيرنلي (0 : 0) وست بروميتش ألبيون
* ليفربول (0 : 2) إيفرتون
* فولهام (1 : 0) شيفيلد يونايتد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (56) مانشستر يونايتد (46) ليستر (46) تشيلسي (43) وست هام (42)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإسباني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 24 

* إلتشي (1 : 0) إيبار
* أتلتيكو مدريد (0 : 2) ليفانتي
* فالنسيا (2 : 0) سيلتا فيغو
* بلد الوليد (0 : 1) ريال مدريد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (52) برشلونة (46) إشبيلية (45) سوسييداد (38)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الإيطالي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 23

* لاتسيو (1 : 0) سامبدوريا
* جنوى (2 : 2) هيلاس فيرونا
* ساسولو (1 : 1) بولونيا
‏‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (50) ميلان (49) روما (43) لاتسيو (43) يوفنتوس (42)

..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الألماني  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 22 

* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (2 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ
* كولن (0 : 1) شتوتجارت
* مونشنغلادباخ (1 : 2) ماينز
* فرايبورغ (0 : 1) يونيون برلين
* شالكه (0 : 4) بوروسيا دورتموند
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (44) فولفسبورج (42) آينتراخت (42) باير ليفركوزن (36)
..................................................  .....

â‌– #الدوري_الفرنسي  ï؛چï»»ï؛³ï؛’ï»®ï»‰ 26

* سانت إيتيان (1 : 1) ستاد ريمس
* نانت (1 : 1) مارسيليا
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليون (55) ليل (55) سان جيرمان (54) موناكو (49) مارسيليا (38)
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الاحمر الوهاج الصادرة اليوم الأحد 21/2/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

إتحاد جماهير المريخ يستقبل رئيس الفيفا بالافتات والمذكرات
ترفع اللافتات باللغة العربية والانجليزية
انطلاقة خرافية للعضوية المريخية والأحمر يؤدي تدريبه الرئيس وتحويل سوداكال للأنضباط
حكى قصه اصابته نمر يغيب عن مباراة فيتا








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المسؤول المالي بنادي المريخ يحذّر
 

   



 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عبد الحي أشار نفى أنّ تكون الإدارة المالية بنادي المريخ قد استخرجت إيصالات مالية تخص العضوية.
حذّر المدير المالي بنادي المريخ من التعامل بأيّ إيصالٍ مالي لم يتمّ استخراجه في الإدارة المالية للنادي.



وقال  عبد الحي العاقب في تصريحٍ للموقع الرسمي للنادي، السبت، إنّ مجلس المريخ  الشرعي والمتعمد لدى الجهات الرسمية هو المجلس الذي يرأسه آدم سوداكال،  مشيرًا إلى أنّه الوحيد الذي يحق له التعامل بمستندات النادي الرسمية.
وأوضح العاقب أنّ المجموعة المجمّدة من قبل مجلس الإدارة والمتمثّلة في  كلٍ من محمد موسى الكندو، علي أسد وهيثم الرشيد وخالد أحمد المصطفى لا يحق  لهم استخراج أيّ ايصالات مالية باسم النادي وأنّ ما قاموا به ليس معتمدًا.
والجمعة، أعلن نادي المريخ عن شروعه في فتحٍ بلاغٍ جنائي ضد عضو مجلسه  المجمّد، علي أسد وجميع المتعاونين معه بسبب استخدام أوراقٍ ومستنداتٍ تخصّ  النادي دون علم مجلس الإدارة أو بموافقته الرسمية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش : خسارة الأهلي ليست مشكلة ويمكن للمريخ التعويض

  أدْلَى لاعب المريخ "أحمد حامد التش" بتصريحات لـ"آس عربية" رصدها -  #سبورتاق عبر خلالها عن رغبته في العودة السريعة إلى الملاعب بعد الانتهاء  من برنامج العلاج الموضوع له في سبيتار.

 كما تمنى لفريق المريخ تحقيق أفضل النتائج خلال مشواره هذا العام في دوري  أبطال إفريقيا حيث يلعب في المجموعة التي تضم معه أندية الأهلي المصري  وسيمبا التنزانى وفيتا كلوب الكونغولي.

 وقال التش :  "أُعالج منذ فترة في سبيتار، ووجدت في المستشفى كل الرعاية  اللازمة وأجريت عملية جراحية للعلاج من قطع في الرباط الصليبي، ولا أعرف  موعد عودتي إلى الملاعب مجددا، وأتمني أن يكون ذلك قريبا، ولكن في النهاية  القرار سيكون لدى الفريق الطبي الذي يشرف على علاجى في المستشفى".

 وأضاف: "الأمور تسير بصورة طيبة بالنسبة لي هنا وأجد الاهتمام المناسب،  وهذا سيساعدني بكل تأكيد على العودة بصورة قوية إلى الملاعب بعد الانتهاء  من العلاج، وأسعى للحاق ببقية مباريات فريق المريخ في دوري أبطال إفريقيا  حيث نتطلع إلى الظهور بصورة جيدة في نسخة العام الحالي من البطولة  القارية".

 وأردف التش: "بلا شك دوري أبطال إفريقيا بطولة صعبة هذا العام، والمريخ  لديه الطموح لتحقيق الأفضل، والخسارة أمام الأهلي المصري -حامل اللقب- في  لقاء الجولة الأولى ليست مشكلة لأنها مجرد مباراة بـ 3 نقاط، وأمامنا  الفرصة للتعويض والمنافسة على التأهل إلى الدور ربع النهائي عن هذه  المجموعة، وبالطبع فإن الأهلي المصري هو الأصعب على مستوى المجموعة بحكم  المستوى والحالة التي يعيشها حاليا، وعلينا في المريخ التركيز على التأهل  أولا عن هذه المجموعة ثم ستكون هناك حسابات أخرى في الدور التالي".

 وعن رغبته في خوض تجربة إحترافية بعد عودته إلى الملاعب  قال: "بطبيعة  الحال فإن الاحتراف الخارجي يظل ضمن طموحاتي، ومن قبل كانت لديّ فرصة  للاحتراف في نادي شبيبة القبائل الجزائري، ولكن إدارة المريخ السوداني  تمسكت باستمراري مع الفريق، ووجهة نظري أن الاحتراف للاعب السوداني في إحدى  دول شمال أفريقيا سيكون بوابة المرور بالنسبة له للاحتراف في أوروبا، ومن  قبل كان لدى أكثر من عرض من ناد عراقي ولكنني فضلت وقتها البقاء مع المريخ،  وأيضا فإن هناك ناديا في سلطنة عمان عرض على الانتقال إليه قبل الإصابة  التي تعرضت لها، والآن مع اهتمامي بالعلاج في سبيتار لا أفكر سوى للعودة  إلى الملاعب والمشاركة مع المريخ بقية الموسم الحالي".
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغندور : المريخ مرشح للصعود مع الأهلي

  أدْلَى لاعب فريق الزمالك السابق والإعلامي المصري "خالد الغندور"  بتصريحات لـ #سبورتاق حول لقاء المريخ والأهلي المصري والذي إنتهى بتفوق  الأخير بثلاثية نظيفة.

 حيث قال : "لقد ظهر المريخ بشكل سيء، لقد توقعنا ظهوراً مغايراً للفرقة السودانية، بما هو معروف عن المريخ، لكن ذلك لم يحدث".

 وأضاف : "تعرض المريخ لإنهيار دفاعي في الشوط الثاني، ليفرض الأهلي سيطرته  ويتمكن من التسجيل، لكن الأحمر قدم أداءً جيداً خلال ربع الساعة الأخير،  ويبقى السؤال.. لماذا أنتظر المريخ 75 دقيقة لينتفض؟!".

 واسترسل الغندور قائلاً: "يبقى المريخ فريقا كبيراً في إفريقيا، و الفرصة  لا تزال في الملعب، وهو مرشح للصعود مع الأهلي للدور المقبل".

 وحول حادثة "كرنقو" و "كهربا" قال خالد: "لا علم ليّ بما قاله لاعب  الأهلي، لكن المناوشات بين اللاعبين طبيعة على أرض الملعب وتنتهي بنهاية  المباراة".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التاج.. يضاعف معاناة المريخ قبل موقعة فيتا

  تعرض المريخ إلى ضربة جديدة قبل مواجهته أمام فيتا كلوب الكونغولي لحساب الجولة الثانية من مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

 فبعد أن تأكد غياب المدافع "صلاح نمر" بعد الراحة التي منحت له للعلاج من الإصابة التي تعرض لها إبان مباراة الأهلي المصري.

 تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المريخ سيفقد خدمات لاعب آخر من العناصر التي شاركت أمام الأهلي وهو لاعب الوسط "التاج يعقوب".

 وبحسب ما تحصل عليه سبورتاق، فإن الإنذار الذي ناله "التاج" هو الثالث له  خلال مباريات المريخ في النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال أفريقيا وبالتالي  سيغيب عن موقعة الثلاثاء بداعي الإيقاف.

 لتنحصر خيارات المدير الفني في الثلاثي "ضياء محجوب" "وجدي هندسة" و"سعيدي  شيونيه" في ظل عدم جاهزية عمار طيفور الذي يجتهد الطاقم الفني لالحاقه  بالمجموعة وغياب الثلاثي "عماد الصيني" و"مصعب كردمان" و"التش" بداعي  الإصابة والثنائي "محمد الرشيد" و"رمضان عجب" للإيقاف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ: ما حدث بين كهربا ولاعبنا طبيعي


القاهرة - حسام عادل




محمود كهربا
أكد  علي أبا بشر نائب رئيس نادي المريخ السوداني أن ما حدث بين محمود كهربا  لاعب الأهلي المصري ولاعب المريخ في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مؤخرا في  دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وقال علي في تصريحاته لبرنامج الماتش على صدى البلد إن ما حدث كان داخل الملعب ويعالج داخل الملعب وليس خارجه.

وأتم بأنه يشكر الأهلي على الحفاوة وحسن الاستقبال، مؤكدا أنهم أشقاء، وما حدث أمر بسيط وطبيعي.

وكان كهربا قد وجه ألفاظا للاعب المريخ لم تعجب زميله عمرو السولية الذي دخل في مشادة معه.

وترددت أنباء عن تقديم المريخ شكوى ضد كهربا للكاف.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						في أوّل زيارة ..جياني انفانتينو يصل الخرطوم خلال ساعات 

   


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سيلتقي خلالها أسرة كرة القدم والمسؤولين.
أعلن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، عن وصول رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” جياني انفانتينو، الأثنين، المقبل.



وقال الاتحاد بحسب المكتب الإعلامي” يصل الخرطوم الأثنين المقبل جياني انفانتينو رئيس الفيفا في أوّل زيارة للسودان.
وأضاف” سيلتقي جياني خلال الزيارة أسرة كرة القدم والمسؤولين الحكوميين  في البلاد، ويقف على البنى التحتية والمشاريع الحالية والمستقبلية”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتهامات توجيه عبارات عنصرية للاعب المريخ السوداني..الأهلي يكشف حقيقة “أزمة كهربا”
أ


  محمود عبد المنعم


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
جبر يشير إلى أنّ “العلاقة بين الناديين قوية عبر التاريخ  ولا يمكن أن تعكر صفوها مناوشة عادية بين اللاعبين بسبب الأجواء التنافسية  للقاء”.
واجه اللاعب الدولي المصري، محمود عبد المنعم كهربا، بتوجيه عباراتٍ عنصريةٍ إلى لاعب المريخ السوداني.



وباتت  مناوشة بين لاعب الأهلي المصري محمود كهربا وأحد لاعبي النادي السوداني  حديث الساعة في المنصات الإعلامية الرياضية في الوطن العربي، عقب لقاء  الأهلي والمريخ السوداني، في دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
وأكّد المتحدّث الإعلامي للنادي الأهلي المصري جمال جبر أنّ الأزمة  بالكامل صُنعت بواسطة الإعلام، دون الاستناد إلى المعايير المهنية في  التحقّق، قبل اتّهام لاعب الفريق كهربا بالعنصرية.
وأضاف جبر بحسب وكالة”سكاي نيوز عربية”: “أنّ اللقطة التي ظهر فيها  كهربا يتحدّث مع لاعب المريخ، كانت مجرّد “مناوشات ملعب”، وتتدخل عمرو  السولية لإنهائها سريعًا، ولا يوجد خلاف بين كهربا والسولية، كما هو متداول  في مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي”.



وتابع:  “لو كان هناك شك فقط، أن كهربا قد وجه عبارات عنصرية إلى لاعب الفريق  المنافس، بالطبع كنا سنعاقبه أشد عقاب، فالأهلي لا يسمح بتلك السلوكيات  المشينة”.
وفي السياق ذاته، أشاد المتحدث الإعلامي للنادي الأهلي بتصريحات إدارة  نادي المريخ السوداني في الساعات الأخيرة، التي دافعت خلالها عن لاعب  الأهلي وأوضحت أنه لا توجد مشكلة من الأساس.
وصرح مدير الكرة في المريخ السوداني أنس نصر الدين عبر أحد البرامج  الرياضية المصرية، أن ما حدث بين اللاعبين في المباراة طبيعيا نظرًا  للتنافس الكبير بين الفريقين خلال اللقاء.
كما أوضح نصر الدين “أي شيء يحدث داخل الملعب يُنسى، ويخرج اللاعبون  بكل روح رياضية، وهذه الأمور لن تؤثر على العلاقة بين الأهلي والمريخ”.
وختم جمال جبر، المتحدّث الإعلامي لنادي الأهلي: “نطالب الإعلام بتحري  الدقة في المعلومات، التي ينقلها إلى الجمهور، لأنها الأخبار الكاذبة، تزيد  من التعصب الجماهيري، وتؤثر بالسلب على أداء اللاعبين داخل الملعب”.
ويتصدّر الأهلي المصري المجموعة الأولى بثلاث نقاط، فيما يأتي سيمبا  التنزاني في المرتبة الثانية، وفيتا كلوب الكنغولي، والمريخ في المركز  الأخير.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأهلي: لم يصلنا أي شيء لعقاب كهربا.. ونواجه حربا من سيمبا


كووورة - حسين غريب




سيد عبد الحفيظ
كشف  سيد عبد الحفيظ، مدير الكرة بالأهلي، حقيقة شكوى المريخ السوداني من لاعب  الفريق محمود عبد المنعم "كهربا"، على خلفية دخوله في مشادة مع لاعبي  الفريق السوداني خلال لقاء الفريقين بالجولة الأولى من دوري أبطال إفريقيا.

وقال  عبد الحفيظ في تصريحات مصورة للمركز الإعلامي لناديه اليوم: "لم يصلنا أي  شيء في هذا الصدد، أنا على تواصل دائم مع مدير الكرة بالمريخ ونتواصل معا  حتى قبل سفرنا لتنزانيا بـ24 ساعة".

وأضاف: "علاقتنا بالمريخ  تاريخية وأبدية بغض النظر عن المنافسة في الملعب، هم في بيتهم وملعبهم  ومكانهم ونفس الأمر عندما نلعب في السودان".

وانتقل مدير الكرة  بالأهلي للحديث عن مواجهة سيمبا التنزاني، بالقول: "مباراة قوية ومن حسابات  الجولة الأولى وفوز الفريقين يزيد من أهمية اللقاء. سيمبا مختلف كهوية  وتنظيم وفاعلية مقارنة بالسنوات الماضية بغض النظر عن فوزه في الجولة  الأولى على فيتا كلوب الكونغولي".

ويستعد الأهلي لمواجهة سيمبا  التنزاني بالجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا، الثلاثاء  المقبل، بعد الفوز على المريخ السوداني بثلاثية نظيفة في لقاء الجولة  الأولى.

وتابع عبد الحفيظ: "جئنا ونحن  نعلم أننا سنلعب مباراة كبيرة وقوية وصعبة في حضور جماهيري يزيد عن 30 ألف  مشجع، وأمام منافس يستعد للقاء بشكل مبكر مثلنا في معسكر مغلق".

وواصل:  "تعبيراتهم وحديثهم عن اللقاء يوحي أنها مباراة نهائية وليست مواجهة في  دور المجموعات، إلى جانب تصميم تذاكر حضور المباراة يختلف عن أي مباراة  أخرى وكأنها تذكرة معركة وليس لقاء وهذا أمر نعتبره طبيعيا في كرة القدم  خصوصا في إفريقيا".

وأردف: "نتيجة الجولة الأولى وحساباتها يجعل  لدينا رغبة في تحقيق الفوز، لكي يمنحنا أفضلية رغم صعوبة اللقاء واللعب  خارج أرضنا. الرطوبة عالية في تنزانيا لكن رأينا كيف كانت فرحة الفوز  بالتاسعة تثبت أن المشوار لا يكون سهلا وهناك صعوبات لابد أن تتخطاها وتضحي  من أجلها".

وأتم عبد الحفيظ: "فرحنا بالماضي والتاريخ، لكن  المستقبل يحتاج لمزيد من الجهد والعمل، الفيصل هو القدرات والندية في الوقت  الحالي والتركيز من كل فريق هو من سيصنع الفارق خلال المواجهة".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* يكشف برنامج زيارة إنفانتينو للسودان
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




إنفانتينو
تحصل "" على برنامج زيارة جياني إنفانتينو، رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم "فيفا"، المقررة  للسودان بعد غد الاثنين.

وطلب إنفانتينو مقابلة أسرة كرة القدم بالسودان كأولوية، حيث سيتم دعوة رؤساء أندية الدوري الممتاز للقائه.

كما سيزور رئيس الفيفا استاد حليم/شداد، الذي شهد بطولة كأس الأمم الإفريقية عام 1970.

وقال الدكتور كمال شداد، رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني، لـ""  إن السويسري سيزور بعدها رئيس مجلس السيادة السوداني، الفريق عبد الفتاح  البرهان، للوقوف على طبيعة وحجم العلاقة بين أسرة كرة القدم والدولة.

وفي ختام برنامجه، سيدلي إنفانتينو بتصريحات لوسائل الإعلام السودانية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* على ابشر: ما حدث بين كرنقو وكهربا طبيعي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ أكد علي أبشر  نائب رئيس نادي المريخ السوداني أن ما حدث بين محمود كهربا لاعب الأهلي  المصري ولاعب المريخ في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين مؤخرا في دوري أبطال  أفريقيا.

وقال علي في تصريحاته لبرنامج الماتش على صدى البلد إن ما حدث كان داخل الملعب ويعالج داخل الملعب وليس خارجه.

وأتم بأنه يشكر الأهلي على الحفاوة وحسن الاستقبال، مؤكدا أنهم أشقاء، وما حدث أمر بسيط وطبيعي.

وكان كهربا قد وجه ألفاظا للاعب المريخ لم تعجب زميله عمرو السولية الذي دخل في مشادة معه.

وترددت أنباء عن تقديم المريخ شكوى ضد كهربا للكاف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* انعقاد نفرة الرياضيين بتشريف الفريق ياسر العطا
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ شهدت قاعة  الصداقة بالخرطوم، انعقاد نفرة الرياضين الكبرى لدعم القوات المسلحة، وذلك  بتشريف عالي المستوى؛ تقدمه الفريق أول ركن ياسر العطا عضو مجلس السيادة،  والفريق مالك عقار عضو مجلس السيادة، والاستاذة رجاء نيكولا عضو مجلس  السيادة، والفريق ركن منصور عثمان نقد نائب رئيس هيئة الاركان للإدارة،  واعضاء اللجنة العليا للنفرة، ورئيس اللجنة الدكتور حسن برقو عضو مجلس  ادارة الاتحاد – رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية - وعدد من أعضاء مجلس إدارة  الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، والاستاذ هشام السوباط نائب رئيس اللجنة -  رئيس لجنة تطبيع نادي الهلال - والاستاذ آدم سوداكال نائب رئيس اللجنة-  رئيس نادي المريخ - والمهندس الطاهر عضو اللجنة ونائب رئيس لجنة تطبيع نادي  الهلال، والاستاذ محمد عثمان الكوارتي عضو اللجنة ورئيس لجنة التعبئة  والحشد، وعدد من قيادات الجيش السوداني والشخصيات والرموز والاقطاب على  الصعيدين الشعبي والرياضي، وذلك وسط حضور كبير من الرياضيين بمختلف  اطيافهم، فنيين واداريين وقدامى لاعبين، ولاعبين لاعبات حاليين وحكام،  والرياضة العسكرية، وعدد من اعضاء اللجنة واللجنة العليا واللجنة الاعلامية  ولفيف كبير من الاعلاميين والقنوات، وشهد الاحتفال فقرات متعددة؛ حيث كان  الافتتاح بالقرآن الكريم تلاه الاستاذ احمد بشير كرار، وتم تقديم عرض فيديو  لدعم القوات المسحلة بمشاركة عدد من الرياضيين من لاعبين ومدربين  واداريين..
وشكر برقو رئيسا الهلال والمريخ، وعموم ممثلي أندية الممتاز، لمشاركتهم  الفاعلة في النفرة، وامتدح جهود الكوارتي والأساتذة؛ ليمونة واسماعيل حسن  ومعتصم محمود، واثنى على مدير الشرطة العسكرية وأندية الدوري الممتاز  والاولى والوسيط وكل من حضر بالزي الرياضي واندية دوري السيدات، موضحاً ان  الجميع جاء دعماً للقوات المسلحة وذلك واجب وطني، وذكر أن الجيش لا يحتاج  اموالاً من الرياضيين ولكنه دعم معنوي، وتعبير رمزي؛ مشيراً الى ان انهم  وجدوا معارضة في مسعاهم، لكنهم تجاوزوا من اجل الهدف الاسمى وهو تفعيل  الدور الرياضي المجتمعي تجاه الواجب الوطني، واعلن خلال كلمته عن تجهيزهم  شيك بمبلغ 25 مليار سوداني تم جمعه من الرياضيين دعماً لمسيرة الجيش،  وتعبيراً عن تقديرهم للجهود والتضحيات، وكذلك تم تجهيز شيك اخر بمبلغ 20  مليار جنيه سوداني سيتم انفاقه في شكل قوافل تصل الى المناطق الحدودية،  وبشَّر برقو بان هناك جهود كبيرة مبذولة من أجل رفعة الكرة السودانية  والجيش شريك اصيل فيها بدعمه الكبير، منوهاً الى ان رئيس الاتحاد الدولي  لكرة القدم FIFA جياني انفانتينو سيصل السودان صباح الاثنين 22 فبراير  الحالي من العام 2021م ، وقدم برقو شكره للفريق أول ركن عبدالفتاح البرهان  الذي وجه مكتبه لتسهيل كافة ترتيبات الاستضافة عند وصول رئيس الفيفا، وعقب  ذلك تم تسليم الدعم الى قيادة الجيش وسط احتفاء كبير وتفاعل من الجمهور

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مناوي: سنقدّم دعمًا حقيقيًا للفرق الرياضية وعهد الوعود الفضفاضة زال 

  مناوي خلال مشاركته في احتفال نادي هلال الفاشر


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مناوي أشاد فريق هلال الفاشر في تغلبه علي جميع الصعاب  ومكابدته وسعيه للترقي لمراحل متقدمة بالمنافسة، مؤكّدًا أنّ عهد الوعود  الفضفاضة ولى وسيكون حقيقيًا.
أعلن قائد حركة جيش تحرير السودان، مني أركو مناوي، عن تقديم الدعم  اللازم للفرق الرياضية المشاركة في المنافسات المحلية والخارجية بما يتناسب  التمثيل على الصعيدين الولائي أو القومي.



وقال مناوي خلال تكريم بعثة فريق هلال الفاشر، وفق وكالة الأنباء الرسمية، السبت، إنّ عهد الوعود الفضفاضة ولى دون رجعةٍ.
وأضاف” الوعود الفضفاضة والتي كان تطلق خلال الفترة السابقة في  المناسبات العامة بهدف دعم الفرق الرياضية من أجلّ التكسّب من وراءها  سياسيًا فقط زالت”.
وتابع” الدعم المقدّم للرياضة والرياضيين سيكون حقيقيًا وشفافًا بعد التشاور مع جهات الإختصاص لتحديد الإحتياجات اللازمة”.



وأشار  مناوي إلى أهمية المرحلة المفصلية المقبلة من تاريخ السودان بعد توقيع  اتّفاق السلام، مبينًا أنّها تستوّجب تبديل لغة الحرب والسلاح وترجمتها إلى  أهدافٍ عبر الجيل الحالي لبناء سودانٍ جديدٍ تحكمه الحرية والسلام  والعدالة.
ومنذ أبريل 2019، يعيش السودان فترة انتقالية بعد عزل الجيش عمر البشير عن الحكم، إثر احتجاجاتٍ شعبيةٍ لترديّ الأوضاع الاقتصادية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأزرق يكتسح "الوطني" برباعية ويبتعد بالصدارة

  عزّز "الهلال العاصمي" صدارته لجدول ترتيب الدوري الممتاز من النسخة  السادسة والعشرين بتفوقه على "الخرطوم الوطني" بأربعة أهداف دون مقابل في  المباراة المؤجلة من الأسبوع السابع للمنافسة.

 سجل أهداف الهلال كلٍ من "لاست جيسي" و"مسيرة"، فيما تكفل "وليد الشعلة" بالهدفين الثالث والرابع خلال الجولة.

 وبالنتيجة رفع الأزرق رصيده إلى "24" نقطة من "11" مباراة، فيما تجمد رصيد "الخرطوم" عند "16" نقطة.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفوز الرابع للفهود والخسارة الخامسة للبحَّارة

  واصل "الأمل عطبرة" سلسلة نتائجه المميزة في الدوري الممتاز بتفوقه قبل  قليل على "هلال الساحل" بهدفٍ دون رد على أرضية "إستاد الخرطوم" لحساب  الجولة الثانية عشرة من المنافسة.

 ويدين الأمل بفوزه للاعب "عادل الفجر" صاحب الهدف الوحيد في اللقاء،  وبالنتيجة رفع "فهود الشمال" رصيدهم إلى "20" نقطة في الترتيب، بينما تجمد  رصيد "البحَّارة" عند الـ"16" نقطة.

 يُذكر ان "الهلال بورتسودان" قد تعرض للخسارة الرابعة على التوالي والخامسة له في الدوري الممتاز  بنهاية جولة اليوم.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكهرباء تؤجل "الحصّة الثانية" من لقاء الشرطة والسلاطين

  تسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن ملعب "نادي الأسرة" بالخرطوم في توقف  لقاء "الشرطة القضارف" و"المريخ الفاشر" عند نهاية الشوط الأول حيث تم  تعليق زمن الجولة على ان تستكمل ظهر غدٍ الأحد.

 يُذكر ان الحصة الأولى من اللقاء قد شهدت تعادل الفريقان بدون اهداف في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه مجريات النصف الثاني غداً.

 ويملك "السلاطين" في رصيدهم "5" نقاط بمؤخرة الترتيب، بينما يمتلك "الشرطة" في رصيده "9" نقاط.
 #سبورتاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخيالة يكسبون الاهلي الخرطوم
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ حقق الخيالة  فوزا مهما على الاهلي الخرطوم بهدفين لهدف في المباراة التي جمعت الفريقين  على شيخ الاستادات ليرتفع الفريق بنقاطه الى 15 نقطة في المركز الثامن  وتجمد الاهلي في 13 نقطة بالمركز الحادي عشر من ترتيب بطولة الدوري الممتاز  لنسخة 2021م

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك



بابكر سلك
 فخامة محمد عبدالماجد
*لم تظهر نجاعة محمد عبد الماجد بعد أن كتب ما كتبه عن بعض الإعلام المصري مؤخراً
 *كتب ذلك تحت عنوان قلة أدب رضا عبد العال
 *فنجاعة أبو حميد قديمة
 *لمحناها في كتاباته خفيفة الظل عميقة المعاني بعيدة الرؤي
 *جاءت جميعها في أبهى صور الأدب والتأدب
 *وازدادت كتابات محمد عبد الماجد ألقا إبان الثورة
 *فكانت أعمدته تشكل مواكباً لوحدها
 *ووقتها عرف الناس وطنية الرجل ونبل مقاصده وثوريته المطلقة
 *بعد قلة أدب رضا عبد العال
 *بدت للناس فخامة الرجل
 *إنه رجل فخم بما تعنيه العبارة
 *وضخم جداً في حجمه الوطني
 *انه محمد عبد الماجد الرجل القوي الهين اللين
 *قوي كالجبل رقيق كالنسمة معبر كالبسمة
 *ووطني جداً
 *فحينما مست قلة أدب رضا عبد العال جزءاً من الوطن وهو المريخ
 *تخلى ود عبد الماجد عن عباءته وعن كل الألوان
 *ورد وهو يلعب للسودان
 *لا لجماعة ولا لفلان
 *مكاواتنا وهظاراتنا ودعاباتنا بيناتنا حدها جوه بلدنا
 *لا نحمل فيها أي ضغائن أو أحقاد
 *وحينما يمس الأمر وطن
 *يبقي أنا وأخويا على ابن عمي
 *شكراً محمد عبد الماجد لأنك عبرت عن واقعنا كألوان رياضية مختلفة
 *ولكنها مؤتلفة حينما يتعلق الأمر بوطن شاسع وطن واسع وطن يكفيه فخر أنه ئفي جوازاتنا الختم
 *وشكراً لقلة أدب رضا عبد العال التي أتاحت الفرصة للتعبير
 *ونحن أرفع من مهاترة رضا عبد العال
 *لأننا أبناء أمهات أرضعننا أدبا وانشأننا في تأدب
 *لم نرضع من ثدي رقاصة ولم ندرس الأدب بروضة بالهرم
 *ولن نتناول ذلك الحديث عن كيفية نيل الفرق المصرية للبطولات الأفريقية وتخيير الحكام لهم
 *أطردلكم لاعب ولا أحسبلكم ركلة جزاء!!!!!!!!
 *أيها الناس
 *لا يهمنا ماذا قال أو فعل كهربا
 *ولن يستفزنا حديث رضا قليل الأدب
 *وإن كان لنا رد عليهما
 *يكون في الملعب
 *يعرفوا حاجة
 *يعرفوا منو الطفا النور
 *يعترفوا أن فراعنة السودان حكموهم
 *لن نشرب البحر جووووت
 *ولكن سنملأ النيل إنجازات وإنجازات
 *إن عملنا لها وجعلناها هدفنا المنشود
 *أما إذا تركنا الأمر للعنتريات والتمنيات
 *صدقوني ستنالنا قلة أدب رضا تاني
 *أيها الناس
 *كدي قبل الأهلي
 *موضوع سوداكال كيف؟؟؟
 *شايف جمع شمل جماهيري للموضوع ده
 *وتفاكر حول الكيفية التي تقودنا لصناديق الإقتراع
 *أمن الجميع بأن القانون هو المخرج
 *وده في حد ذاتو مكسب
 *وآمن الجميع على النظام الأساسي ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©
 *طيب ماكان من الأول
 *لو كان من الأول كان يكون أسى المجلس المسك بعد سوداكال باقي ليهو سنة
 *ولكن سلوكنا لدروب الخلاف وقتها
 *أطالت عمر مجلس طويل العمر
 *تمنياتي بالتوفيق لكل من سلك دروب القانون مؤمنا بالديمقراطية
 *عفواً على كلمة تغيظ البعض حد الثمالة
 *أيها الناس
 *إن تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *أها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *كان شفت يا والينا
 *نرجف ونرتجف قبل البرد يجينا
 *لا رغيف في متناول أيدينا
 *لا سعرا يرضينا
 *ولا الطماطم راضي بينا

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال وكت الجوع في البرد ده ما كتلنا ما ظنيت نموت قريب ده
 وإلى لقاء .
سلك








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
أهداف تتحقق وطموح يتمدد




â–،  إنتهت مباراة الأهلي المصري بخيرها وشرّها ولم يعد هناك الكثير من الوقت للحديث عن المواجهة المذكورة إلا من منظور (السلبيات الفنية) للعمل على علاجها وإصلاحها وتلافي تكرارها قبل المباراة المهمة أمام فيتا كلوب الكونجولي يوم الثلاثاء القادم والتي تمثّل مفتاح العبور إلى الدور ربع النهائي بإذن الله.

â–،  لو سألت أي مشجّع مريخي عن ماهيّة الهدف من المشاركة في دوري أبطال إفريقيا خلال الموسم الحالي سيجيب على الفور بأن أقصى معدّلات طموحه هى الوصول إلى مرحلة (المجموعات) ومسببات الطموح المذكور معلومة للجميع بكامل خباياها وأدق تفاصيلها.

â–،  عانى المريخ من صراع إداري مستفحل منذ (اكتوبر 2017) وحتى بالأمس القريب وظل يسيّر نشاطه خلال السنوات الماضية بفقه (باركوها) تارة وبمزاجية سوداكال تارة أخرى حتى إنقسم المجلس إلى فئات وتحزّبات وباتت كل فئة تغني على ليلاها.

â–،  عقب مشوار حافل في مجموعات (2015) والتي عبر منها الأحمر إلى الدور نصف النهائي ليغيب عن المجموعات في (2016) ويعود إليها من جديد في (2017) لتتسبب كارثة التجميد في وأد حظوظ المريخ في الوصول إلى الدور ربع النهائي.

â–،  وبسبب الخلل الإداري المستفحل كما أسلفنا فشل المريخ في تخطي الدور (التمهيدي) في جميع النسخ الثلاث الماضية في (2018) و (2019) و (2019-2020) رغم أن خصوم المريخ وقتها لا مقارنة بينهم البتة وبين إنييمبا النيجيري الذي أقصاه المريخ خلال النسخة الحالية عابراً إلى المجموعات.

â–،  فالأحمر غادر من تاون شيب البوتسواني في (2018)، وفيبرس الأوغندي في (2019)، وشبيبة القبائل الجزائري في (2019-2020) عندما فرّط المريخ في تقدمه في آخر (11 دقيقة).

â–،  لتلك العوامل الإدارية والنتائج التراكمية خلال المواسم الثلاثة الماضية كان أقصى معدّلات طموح القاعدة الحمراء هو الوصول إلى هذه المرحلة كما أسلفنا لأنها ستمنح المريخ حصيلة مالية لا بأس بها وبعداً فنياً يتمثّل في صهر اللاعبين الجدد مع القدامى ومنحهم فرصة مثالية للتأقلم على مواجهة كبريات الأندية الإفريقية.

â–،  تحقق الطموح المذكور وتأهّل المريخ إلى المرحلة الحالية مرحلة (المجموعات) وأوقعته القرعة مع حامل لقب البطولة (تسع) مرات النادي الأهلي إضافة إلى فيتا كلوب الكونجولي وسيمبا التنزاني.

â–،  وصول المريخ إلى المرحلة الحالية (هدف تحقق) ولكن لا يعني بأي شكل من الأشكال أن يتوقّف الطموح عند هذه المحطة ونضع نقطة في نهاية السطر بأن نتعامل مع بقية مباريات البطولة بلا دوافع وكأنها إعدادية أو ودّية.

â–،  فالهدف الإستراتيجي الأول هو الوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات وهذا أمر إنتهى وإنقضى (وتمدد الطموح) يتمثّل في السعي الدؤوب للظفر بالبطاقة المؤهّلة إلى ربع نهائي دوري أبطال إفريقيا وهو حق مشروع وطموح مقبول لدى القاعدة الحمراء طالما أنه بأمر لاعبي المريخ وتحت أقدامهم.

â–،  لذلك لا نجد أي منطق (للأصوات المنادية) بالتعامل مع المرحلة الحالية بكل (برود) ودون (ضغوط) بعد أن وصلنا إلى المجموعات لأنه طموح غير القادرين على التمام وطموح المتخاذلين والإنهزاميين.

â–،  خسرنا جولة أمام الأهلي وأمامنا (خمس) جولات كاملة سنتحلّى فيها بالثقة اللازمة ونقاتل حتى آخر دقيقة للعبور إلى الدور ربع النهائي وهو (الهدف الإستراتيجي الجديد) الذي يجب ان نعمل على تحقيقه فإن تحقق خير وبركة وإن فشلنا يجب أن يكون فشلنا مقترناً بالإجتهاد والمثابرة والسعي وراء تحقيق الهدف وليس إستسلاماً وهواناً.

â–،  خسرنا من الأهلى (هذا أمر إنقضى ومضى) أمامنا (فيتا كلوب) وهو أمر يجب العمل عليه الآن بكل قوّة خصوصاً أن الوقت المتبقي لا يسعفنا لصرف الكثير من التنظيرات وإنما نحتاج إلى العمل الفني المكثّف لإسقاط فيتا كلوب بإن الله.

â–،  مريخ الشموخ لا يرمي المنديل لمجرّد خسارة عابرة تخطّى الأدوار الأولّية ووصل إلى المجموعات تلك صفحات أغلقناها ودوّنا فهرسها وسنؤلّف كتاباً جديداً عنوانه العبور إلى الدور ربع النهائي بإذن الله.

â–،  من كان معنا في تلك الصفحات فمرحباً به ومن أراد أن يطوي مريخيته بين دفاتر الخسارة أمام الأهلي فعليه أن يكتفي بشرف المتابعة.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: لا لن نحيد عن الكفاح ستعود أفريقيا لنا وتعود أنغام الصباح.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدافع كبير من جماهير المريخ لاكتساب العضويه.. 






تدافع كبير من جماهير المريخ لاكتساب العضويه الان بنادي المريخ، ومتوقع زياده كبيره في اعداد الراغبين لاكتساب العضويه خلال الساعات القادمه في اول خطوه للنهوض بالنادي ومحاوله بدايه عهد جديد..



متطلبات العضويه :-

حدد(10) جنيهات للتجديد حتى ديسمبر 2020
المريخ يعلن فتح باب اكتساب العضوية وسداد الاشتراكات 


 ١/رسوم الاشتراكات للشباب (دون الثلاثين) والمرأة والرياضيين ١٠٠ج

 ٢/رسوم اشتراكات الجماهير ١٥٠ج

 ٣/رسوم اشتراكات المهنيين(جامعيين) ٥٠٠ج
 ٤/الأقطاب والرموز ١٠٠٠ج
 ٥/المغتربين ٢٠دولار
٦/للعضوية الجديدة ٥٠٠ج رسوم بطاقة +١٠٠ج رسوم إدارية. 
٧/سداد الاشتراكات المتأخرة حتى ٣٠/ديسمبر ٢٠٢٠بقيمة ١٠جنيهات فقط
 ٨/إحضار إثبات الشخصية (رقم وطني بِطَاقَة قومية.. جواز سفر.. رخصة قيادة.. بطاقة القوات النظامية)

 ٩/إحضار آخر إيصال سداد للمراجعة

 ١٠/يبدأ العمل من الساعة الثالثة ظهرا وحتى الثامنة مساء يوميا حتى إشعار آخر..










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• كاسيميرو يقتنص انتصارا ثمينا لريال مدريد من أنياب بلد الوليد
• فالنسيا يقتل سيلتا فيجو بثنائية.. وليفانتي يقهر أتلتيكو مدريد ويشعل الليجا
• إيفرتون يحتل آنفيلد للمرة الأولى في القرن 21 ويهزم ليفربول بهدفين
• مينامينو يقود ساوثهامبتون لعرقلة قطار تشيلسي في الدوري الانجليزي
• لاتسيو يهزم سامبدوريا وينتزع من يوفنتوس المركز الرابع بالدوري الايطالي
• باديلي يمنح جنوى تعادلًا قاتلًا مع فيرونا.. وساسولو وبولونيا يرتضيان بالتعادل
• بايرن ميونخ يواصل التعثر بالسقوط أمام فرانكفورت.. ودورتموند يسحق شالكه
• تعادل قاتل لسانت إيتيان أمام ريمس .. والتعادل يحكم لقاء نانت ومارسيليا بالدوري الفرنسي
• جالطه سراي ينفرد بصدارة الدوري التركي.. وقونيا سبور يهزم ملطية
• المقاصة يعمق جراح وادي دجلة ويتقدم لوصافة الدوري المصري
• الصفاقسي يعبر كيجالي الرواندي لدور المجموعات بكأس الكونفيدرالية
• أوغندا تهزم شباب موريتانيا في أمم إفريقيا للشباب تحت 20
• برشلونة يدخل المزاد على هالاند.. ويترقب قرار ميسي حول مستقبله
• جوردان هندرسون قائد ليفربول يتعرض للإصابة في مباراة ايفرتون
• نيمار ودي ماريا على رأس 5 غيابات باريسية أمام موناكو اليوم
• الكرواتي ماريو ماندزوكيتش لمهاجم ميلان يغيب عن مواجهة اليوم امام الانتر
• بيولي: سأفضل إبراهيموفيتش على لوكاكو طيلة حياتي
• كلوب: كنا الأفضل أمام إيفرتون.. وإصابة هندرسون غير جيدة
• كلوب: تراجع مستوى تياجو كلام فارغ .. فينالدوم: خسارة الديربي تحمل ألما إضافيا
• توخيل مدرب تشيلسي ينتقد أبراهام وأودوي بعد التعادل أمام ساوثهامبتون
• كومان: يمكننا الفوز على باريس في ملعبهم.. وبيكيه جاهز لمباراة اليوم
• مدرب سيمبا التنزاني الأهلي فريق قوي .. ومجموعتنا ليست سهله




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :


❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 2
5


* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-3)


* أستون فيلا (-- : --) ليستر سيتي 16:05  beIN 2  الذهاب (1-0)


* آرسنال (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 18:30  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-1)


* مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد 21:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (4-1)


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 


* برشلونة (-- : --) قاديش 15:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-2)


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) ديبورتيفو ألافيس 17:15  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-0)


* هويسكا (-- : --) غرناطة 19:30  beIN 3  الذهاب (3-3)


* أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) فياريال 22:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* بارما (-- : --) أودينيزي 13:30  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-3)


* ميلان (-- : --) انتر ميلان 16:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-1)


* أتلانتا (-- : --) نابولي 19:00  beIN 4  الذهاب (1-4)


* بينفينتو (-- : --) روما 21:45  beIN 4  الذهاب (2-5)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 


* أوجسبورج (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن 14:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-3)


* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) لايبزيج 16:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-2)


* هوفنهايم (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 19:00  SKY 1  الذهاب (1-1)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* مونبلييه (-- : --) رين 14:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-2)


* لانس (-- : --) ديجون 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-0)


* نيس (-- : --) ميتز 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (1-1)


* نيم أولمبيك (-- : --) بوردو 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-2)


* ستراسبورج (-- : --) أنجيه 16:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (2-0)


* لوريان (-- : --) ليل 18:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (0-4)


* باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) موناكو 22:00  beIN 6  الذهاب (2-3)


..................................................  .....

❖ #الكونفيدرالية_الأفريقية  اياب دور 32 (2)


* الاتحاد المنستيري - تونس (-- : --) الرجاء الرياضي - المغرب 15:00  المغربية  الذهاب (0-1)


* شبيبة القبائل - الجزائر (-- : --) الملعب المالي - مالي 17:00  الجزائرية 3  الذهاب (1-2)


* اورلاندو - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) جوانينغ غالاكسي - بوتسوانا 17:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب (3-0)


* النجم الساحلي - تونس (-- : --) يونغ بوفالويس - إسواتيني 17:00  الوطنية 2  الذهاب (2-1)


* ريفرز يونايتد - نيجيريا (-- : --) إنييمبا - نيجيريا 17:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب (0-1)


* بيراميدز - مصر (-- : --) راسينغ كلوب ابيديجان - ساحل العاج 18:00  ON Sport  الذهاب (2-0)


* جراف دي داكار - السينغال (-- : --) بلاتينيوم - زمبابوي 18:00  غير متوفرة  الذهاب (1-0)


* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (-- : --) أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا 19:00  الجزائرية 3  الذهاب (2-1)





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11


* الهلال (4 : 0) الخرطوم الوطني
* الأهلي الخرطوم (1 : 2) هلال ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
* الشرطة القضارف (تعليق) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 
* الامل عطبرة (1 : 0) هلال الساحل
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (24) الامل (20) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (19) حي الوادي (18) أهلي مروي (16)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* ساوثهامتون (1 : 1) تشيلسي
* بيرنلي (0 : 0) وست بروميتش ألبيون
* ليفربول (0 : 2) إيفرتون
* فولهام (1 : 0) شيفيلد يونايتد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الانجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (56) مانشستر يونايتد (46) ليستر (46) تشيلسي (43) وست هام (42)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 24 


* إلتشي (1 : 0) إيبار
* أتلتيكو مدريد (0 : 2) ليفانتي
* فالنسيا (2 : 0) سيلتا فيغو
* بلد الوليد (0 : 1) ريال مدريد
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الاسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (55) ريال مدريد (52) برشلونة (46) إشبيلية (45) سوسييداد (38)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 23


* لاتسيو (1 : 0) سامبدوريا
* جنوى (2 : 2) هيلاس فيرونا
* ساسولو (1 : 1) بولونيا
‏‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (50) ميلان (49) روما (43) لاتسيو (43) يوفنتوس (42)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 22 


* آينتراخت فرانكفورت (2 : 1) بايرن ميونيخ
* كولن (0 : 1) شتوتجارت
* مونشنغلادباخ (1 : 2) ماينز
* فرايبورغ (0 : 1) يونيون برلين
* شالكه (0 : 4) بوروسيا دورتموند
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (49) لايبزيج (44) فولفسبورج (42) آينتراخت (42) باير ليفركوزن (36)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 26


* سانت إيتيان (1 : 1) ستاد ريمس
* نانت (1 : 1) مارسيليا
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليون (55) ليل (55) سان جيرمان (54) موناكو (49) مارسيليا (38)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات  #مباريات الاحد


بتوقيت بغداد

#مباريات_الاحد
3 م وست هام ضد توتنهام تعليق عامر الخوذيري beIN 1 "
4 م برشلونة ضد قادش تعليق خليل البلوشي beIN 3 "
5 م ميلان ضد أنتر ميلان تعليق عصام الشوالي beIN 1 #ديربي_ميلان "
5 م أستون فيلا ضد ليستر سيتي تعليق محمد بركات beIN 2
7:30 م آرسنال ضد مان سيتي تعليق رؤوف خليف beIN 1 "
8 م أتلانتا ضد نابولي تعليق علي محمد علي beIN 4 "
10 م مانشستر يونايتد ضد نيوكاسل يونايتد تعليق حفيظ الدراجي beIN 2 "
10:45 م بينفينتو ضد روما تعليق حسن عيدروس beIN 4 "
11 م PSG ضد موناكو تعليق جواد بده beIN 1 .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محمد المصطفى علي تويتر


الي أرض الوطن

*

----------


## الحريف

*وصول مهندسي التراك الواحدة صباحا 
وقد كان في الاستقبال الاستاذين صلاح سمعريت وجعفر الكوارتي
احد المهندسين هو من قام بتركيب نجيل استاد الخرطوم وبعض الميادين الاخري في السودان 

RESPECT 
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاف يمهل الوداد وشباب بلوزداد ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة لإيجاد مكان لمبارتيهما امام كايزر شيفز و صن داونز والا سيعتبران مهزومين 2/0






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جدول مباريات الاياب في بطوله  الكونفدراليه





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد فتح العضوية عبر (جناحين) بالمريخ :



اتحاد الكرة يخاطب الفيفا من جديد
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قالت مصادر موثوقة اليوم السبت ان اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني خاطب الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم بخصوص ازمة نادي المريخ .

وقالت المصادر ان اتحاد الكرة اعلن انزعاجه الشديد لصدور دعوتين لعقد جمعية عمومية من طرفي الصراع في مجلس المريخ .

واعتبر اتحاد الكرة بان الخطوة بمثابة دليل قاطع بعدم قدرة مجلس سوداكال علي تنفيذ خارطة الطريق التي وضعتها الفيفا لعقد جمعية عمومية وانتخاب مجلس جديد للنادي الاحمر ..

وكشفت ذات المصادر ان رئيس اللجنة المكلفة من قبل اتحاد الكرة بقيادة اللواء عامر عبد الرحمن هي التي دفعت بالخطاب للفيفا .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتا في ضيافة الأحمر بأم درمان  ، و كل يطمح للانتصار...


 - تتجه أنظار متابعي الكرة السودانية صوب أم درمان، تحديداً نحو ملعب #الهلال حينما يستضيف #المريخ فريق #فيتا_كلوب الكنغولي ضمن الجولة الثانية من دور المجموعات لمسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا 2020 - 2021...


 - أبناء المدرب نصر الدين النابي عازمون على النصر لا غير لتصحيح المسار بعد خسارتهم أمام #الأهلي المصري بثلاثة أهداف دون رد بالقاهرة، جاهزية الفريق تبدو غير مطمئنة نوعا ما بسبب غيابات الإصابات و الإيقاف لدى بعض اللاعبين مروراً بعدم انسجام المحترفين حتى الآن...


 - الأخضر الكنغولي لن يكون سهل المراس، هو الآخر دون نقاط يسعى للخروج بنتيجة إيجابية بعد خسارته بهدف أمام #سيمبا التنزاني بملعب الشهداء حيث معقل #فيتا بالجولة الأولى...


 - صديق الأمس، منافس اليوم حيث يواجه المحترف السوداني محمد المصطفى نجم #فيتا_كلوب زملائه مسبقاً '' عزام عادل، وجدي هندسة، أحمد آدم بيبو '' عندما كانوا يتقلدون شعار الخرطوم الوطني آنذلك...


 - قمة مرتقبة في الثالثة من عصر الثلاثاء 23 فــبــرايــر، برأيك أيهما الأقرب للفوز و النجاة من خطر تذيّل المجموعة الأولى  ؟






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة 




د/مزمل أبو القاسم 

  العين على فيتا وسيمبا

      2021/2/18#م

* قبل أيام من الآن تابعت مباراةً جمعت بين الترجي التونسي وتونغيث السنغالي في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، وتوقعت أن تنتهي بانتصار عريض لعملاق باب سويقة، عطفاً على الفوارق التي تفصل بين ناديين حقق أحدهما كل بطولات الكاف، وآخر حديث العهد بكرة القدم، تأسس في العام 2013.
* فوجئت بالجرأة التي تمتع بها مدرب تونغيث ولاعبوه، حيث أحرجوا الترجي على أرضه بالتقدم عليه بهدف في مستهل اللقاء، ولم يفلح الترجي في تعديل النتيجة إلا بركلة جزاء، قبل أن يحرز هدف الفوز الغالي في خواتيم المباراة.
* قدم الفريق السنغالي كرة قدم متطورة وممتعة، وخسر النتيجة، لكنه كسب احترام كل من شاهدوه، واتضح لي أن تلك الروعة لم تكن مفاجئة، لأن تونغيث أطاح الرجاء المغربي  القوي من الدور الأول.
* توقعنا من لاعبي المريخ ومدربهم أن يفعلوا المثل، وأن يلعبوا بجرأة مع أن الخسارة أمام الأهلي كانت شبه مؤكدة، عطفاً على الظروف والفوارق الفنية الكبيرة التي تفصل بين فريقين حصل أحدهما على لقب النسخة الأخيرة من دوري أبطال إفريقيا وحلّ ثالثاً في بطولة أندية العالم الأخيرة في قطر، بينما يسير الآخر بالبركة والتساهيل، وتشرف عليه إدارة مبتدئة وفاشلة، دمرت كل جميلٍ في المريخ.
* كتبنا في هذه المساحة قبلاً أن المباراة تعتبر خارج الحسابات بالنسبة إلى المريخ، لأن الأهلي لن يكون منافسه المباشر على التأهل، وبالتالي تعد المباراة إعدادية للأحمر، فلماذا أداها لاعبوه بتوتر شديد؟
* كانت نظرتنا واقعية ولا تحمل دعوة إلى الاستسلام لأننا طالبنا لاعبي المريخ أن يقاتلوا ويقدموا أفضل ما لديهم، وذكرنا لهم أن مثل هذه المباريات تصنع النجوم، وتفتح باب الشهرة والاحتراف للاعبين.
* وضح من الأداء الهزيل والمضطرب الذي قدمه لاعبو المريخ أنهم دخلوا الملعب وهم مهزوزون نفسياً، بدليل أنهم فشلوا في نقل ثلاث تمريرات صحيحة في معظم أوقات المباراة، ولم يقدموا أي ملمح يشير إلى أنهم يمثلون نادياً كبيراً بقيمة المريخ، ليمنحوا محللي القنوات المصرية فرصة للتهكم عليهم، والنيل من ناديهم والتعريض به.
* لم ننتظر إلا أداءً مشرفاً يحفظ ماء وجه المريخ ويؤكد قيمته كنادٍ كبير في القارة السمراء، ويشير إلى أنه يمتلك حظوظاً للتأهل في المجموعة.
* زاد من سوء مظهر الفريق التشكيلة الخاطئة التي بدأ بها النابي المباراة بإشراكه ثلاثة لاعبين غير جاهزين في خط المقدمة، أحدهم محترف ضعيف المستوى، أتت به ثقافة (قدِّر ظروفك) التي يتعامل بها مجلس الخراب مع ملف الأجانب، لينضم إلى قائمة اللاعبين متواضعي المستوى الذين سجلوا أسماءهم في دفاتر الفشل مع المريخ في العهد الحالي.
* شاهدنا كيف تحسن مستوى المريخ بعد دخول النيجيري توني والجامايكي دارين ماتوكس، وكيف هدد المرمى الأهلاوي في آخر ربع ساعة، ليحرمه سوء الحظ وتألق الشناوي من ثلاثة أهداف مؤكدة.
* رفض النابي إشراك توني وماتوكس من البداية بادعاء أنهما غير جاهزين ونقبل تقييمه، ونسأله: هل كان بكري وتيري والبوركيني آرنولد بانغا جاهزين للمشاركة في المباراة؟
* لن نثقل على النابي لأنه حديث عهد بالفريق، كحال ماتوكس وسعيدي وتوني، ولأنه يعمل في ظروف قاسية، داخل نادٍ يديره مجلس إدارة ضرب الرقم القياسي في الفشل، على مدى أكثر من ثلاث سنوات جثم فيها على صدر النادي الكبير ليورثه الخراب، ويدمر صورته الزاهية.
* لا نرى داعياً للقسوة على النابي ولاعبيه، فالمريخ افتقر في العهد الحالي إلى كل مقومات التفوق.
* مجلسه منقسم ومتشاكس وتدور داخله حرب أهلية شرسة.
* فريقه لم إعداداً يليق به في مستهل الموسم لثلاث سنوات متتالية، ولم يتوافر على استقرار فني يعينه على التطور، بإقدام المجلس على استبدال الأجهزة الفنية بمعدل مدرب كل شهرين.
* لم ينل إضافات تقوي صفوفه إلا بعد تدخل التازي، لأن المجلس المشتت تعامل مع الفريق بنهج الأندية الصغيرة التي تسير نشاطها بالحد الأدنى من المال.
* الفريق بلا ملعب لأكثر من عامين، بعد أن تحول إستاده إلى خراب في عهد مجلس الخراب.
* تدهور كل شيء في المريخ.. حتى أزياء الفريق ومعسكراته وبقية تفاصيله أصبحت تدار بطريقة الأندية الصغيرة، لذلك لم نستغرب أن يغادر البطولة الإفريقية من الدور التمهيدي ثلاث مرات متتالية، وأن يظهر ضعيفاً خائر القوى أمام الأهلي المصري، ويخسر بالثلاثة مع الرأفة.
* النتيجة مقبولة، لأن الأهلي كان يستطيع أن يحقق رقماً قياسياً من الأهداف حتى في الحصة الأولى التي انتهت بيضاء.
* حضرنا المباراة من داخل إستاد القاهرة، وبعد نهاية الحصة الأولى ذكرت لقطب المريخ الصديق سعيد عبد الله أن تلك النتيجة لن تستمر، لأن الفرقة الحمراء ستنهار في الحصة الثانية، وقد كان.
* لا نريد أن ننشر الإحباط بين محبي الأحمر، ونذكر أن فرصة المريخ في التأهل قائمة، إذا استدرك حاله وأفلح في الفوز على فيتا كلوب وسيمبا التنزاني في المباراتين المقبلتين.
* تلك المهمة لن تكون سهلة في ظل الظروف الحالية للفريق، ونتمنى أن يتدخل الرئيس الفخري لإقامة معسكر مغلق، كي يساعد النابي على تجهيز لاعبيه، ويمنحه فرصة لتحسين الأداء والشروع في حصد النقاط.
* كل المطلوب من النابي أن لا يخطئ مجدداً في التشكيلة، وأن يشرك الجاهزين والموهوبين، ويجتهد في تحسين الصورة الباهتة التي ظهر بها فريقه في لقاء أمس الأول.
آخر الحقائق
* إصابة نمر أصابت المريخ في مقتل.
* بخروجه فقد دفاع المريخ هيبته وانفتح على مصراعيه أمام رماة الأهلي.
* قد نقبل المسوغات التي قدمها النابي لعدم الدفع بتوني وماتوكس منذ البداية، لكننا لم نستوعب مسببات إشراكه لبكري وبانغا وتيري، وإبعاده للجزولي وعزام.
* الجزولي هداف الفريق وصاحب القول الفصل في كل المباريات التي فاز بها المريخ مؤخراً.
* وعزام لاعب صاعد يتمتع بالسرعة والموهبة العالية.
* لم يشرك النابي بكري في آخر مباراة للمريخ في الدوري أمام الخرطوم الوطني لإحساسه بأنه غير جاهز بدنياً، فهل اكتملت جاهزية بكري بعدها؟
* أما بانغا فمستواه ضعيف في الأصل، واعتماد أي مدرب عليه أساسياً يعني حتمية مراجعة علاقة المدرب بتدريب كرة القدم.
* حتى تيري يمر بحالة توهان ذهني، أضعفت تركيزه وقضت على فعاليته أمام المرمى، بدليل أنه فشل في التسجيل في كل المباريات الأخيرة للممتاز.
* وضح من خلال التدريبات التي أجراها الفريق في القاهرة أن ماتوكس وتوني أكثر جاهزية من كل لاعبي المريخ المنتظمين في تدريباته منذ بداية الموسم.
* هناك لاعبون مميزون يستحقون فرصة من النابي في المباريات المقبلة، أمثال حمزة داؤود والتكت، إلى حين عودة عجب والرشيد وبخيت والصيني، واكتمال جاهزية طيفور.
* من مكاسب المباراة الاطمئنان على ارتفاع مستوى النيجيري توني والجامايكي ماتوكس.
* بمشاركتهما كأساسيين سيستعيد للمريخ خطورته الهجومية.
* خذوها مني.. ماتوكس تحديداً سيصبح نغمة حلوة في شفاه المريخاب، لأنه مهاجم مهول، يمتلك قدرات تهديفية رائعة.
* حبذا لو أشرك النابي عزام مع توني وماتوكس إلى حين اكتمال جاهزية بكري وتيري.
* نتمنى سرعة عودة عماد الصيني كي يساهم في تقوية محور الدفاع.
* كان التاج يعقوب الأفضل في لقاء الأهلي، بينما قدم ضياء مباراة سيئة، بإفراطه في التمرير الخاطئ.
* غداً بحول الله نكتب عن قرار لجنة الاستئنافات التي سارت على درب الانضباط في التشفي، وشهد اجتماعها عودة مشجع الهلال المتعصب محمد أحمد البلولة بعد غياب استمر نصف عام!
* حضر خصيصاً كي يبصم على القرار الظالم للجنة تمتلك تاريخاً أسوداً مع المريخ.
* داسوا على القانون كي يمددوا إيقاف اللاعبين على جثة اللائحة، ولو كان للمريخ مجلس محترم لطالبناه باستئناف القرار إلى محكمة كاس.
* يجب علينا جميعاً أن نشارك في تجهيز الفريق لمباراة فيتا كلوب يوم الثلاثاء 23 الجاري.
* بالقدر نفسه ينبغي أن نسعى جميعاً إلى إبعاد المجلس الحالي عن النادي بأي أسلوب، إذا أردنا للمريخ أن يستعيد هيبته المفقودة.
* مباراة أمس الأول للنسيان.
* آخر خبر: العين على مباراتي فيتا وسيمبا.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* بلوزداد يختار ملعب الهلال لاستضافة مباراة القراصنة
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ كشفت متابعات  الصحيفة الدقيقة ان نادي شباب بلوزداد الجزائري قد اختار ملعب الهلال  لاستيعاب مباراته امام صن داونز في الجولة الثانية في بطولة دوري ابطال  افريقيا افريقيا وكان بلوزداد قد تعادل في الجولة الاولي امام مازيمبي على  ملعب الغربان

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤكدا أن الحكومة اتخذت موقف المتفرجسكرتير الأمل عطبرة في حوار ل: ما زلنا نعاني من وطأة التمثيل القاريهذه أسباب الخروج من الكونفدرالية.. وعازمون على تكرار التجربة
نحتاج جمهورنا بشدة.. وتراجعنا في بداية الدوري منطقي


السودان-بدر الدين بخيت 




محمد تاج السر
أثبت  فريق الأمل عطبرة، أنه أحد أهم الأندية في الكرة السودانية، بخوضه تجربة  التمثيل القاري للمرة الثالثة الموسم الماضي، في بطولة الكونفدرالية.

وتحدث الأمين العام للنادي، محمد تاج السر، في حوار مع ، عن الكثير الأسرار المتعلقة بالمشاركة القارية وصعوباتها وعقباتها ومشاكل الفريق الراهنة..

وإلى نص الحوار: 

بداية.. حدثنا عن سر نجاح الأمل في الموسم الماضي؟

قدمنا تجربة  فريدة الموسم الماضي، بفضل الجهود الإدارية وتكامل الرؤى الفنية، وكنا قاب  قوسين أو أدنى من المركز الثاني، لكن لظروف خوض آخر 7 أسابيع بنظام  التجميع في الخرطوم احتفظنا بالمركز الرابع.

وما تقييمكم للمشاركة قاريا للمرة الثالثة في تاريخكم؟

في  2020، خاض الأمل تجربته القارية الثالثة ونعتبرها جيدة وثرية، وكنا نسعى  لبلوغ دور المجموعات لكن لم نوفق، وخرجنا بسلبيات وإيجابيات، وسوف نقيم  التجربة بصورة شاملة.

وحالت ظروف محيطة بالنادي وأوضاع اقتصادية صعبة من تجاوز الدور التمهيدي أمام ساليتاس البوركينابي.

ومن  هنا نود أن نشكر القطب الرياضي حازم مصطفى، الذي لولاه لما سافر الأمل إلى  بوركينا فاسو لمواجهة ساليتاس، ويشرفنا أن نتقدم بعميق شكرنا على ما قدمه  لنا.

ولماذا خسر الأمل أمام ساليتاس ذهابا وإيابا؟

كانت  الفوارق الفنية كبيرة، وحتى المستوى المالي لدى الفريق البوركينابي مرتفع،  فلديه بنية تحتية قوية، من حيث الملاعب والفرق السنية.

وهل يرغب الأمل في العودة للتمثيل القاري العام المقبل؟

عقدنا  العزم على مواصلة الجهود للاستمرار في تمثيل السودان قاريا، ولكن ذلك  يتطلب الكثير من الدراسات للجوانب المالية، وتفعيل دور الشركات الراعية،  بالإضافة لتفعيل شراكات كثيرة مع مؤسسات أخرى.

وما المشاكل التي واجهتكم بالكونفدرالية؟

معظم  المشاكل كانت مالية، لدرجة أننا لم نستطع تقديم الحوافز المشجعة للاعبينا  لمواصلة المشوار، فكل همنا انحصر في توفير تذاكر السفر واستقبال الضيوف  ودفع تكاليف الحكام.

العديد من الجهات ذات الصلة الرياضية والحكومة السودانية وقفت في موضع المتفرج، وما زلنا نعاني من ديون عالقة حتى الآن.

ونشكر  العديد من الجهات التي تعاملت معنا كوكالات السفر، التي تصبر علينا حتى  الآن، ونحن بانتظار 10 آلاف دولار المخصص من الاتحاد السوداني لأندية  الممتاز، لسداد بعض الديون، ونتمنى مرونة من الاتحاد.

وكيف انتفض الأمل بعد البداية المهزوزة في الدوري هذا الموسم؟

بدأنا  الدوري بالفوز ثم التعادل، وبعدها خضنا مباراة الهلال بعد عودتنا من  بوركينا فاسو في ظروف طيران بلغت 12 ساعة وبعد 36 ساعة لعبنا تلك المباراة،  وخسرناها ثم خسرنا من المريخ، ونراها نتائج طبيعية في ظل طروفنا.

عقب  ذلك، امتصصنا البداية المتعثرة في الدوري، لأننا كنا ندرك أنها مسألة وقت،  وهو ما حدث الآن، حيث حققنا 4 انتصارات متتالية، وصعدنا للمركز الرابع. 

وهل يعاني الأمل من المشاكل في الدوري الممتاز؟

نحن  مثل بقية الأندية، نعاني من ظروف صعبة جدا كالسكن والميادين المتباعدة،  وضغط المباريات كل 72 ساعة، إلى جانب عيوب لائحة الدوري، مثل إيقاف اللاعب  بعد الحصول على إنذارين فقط، حيث كنا نتمنى أن يطبق الإيقاف عقب الحصول على  4 بطاقات صفراء.

كما أثرت انتخابات اتحاد الكرة السوداني على مسابقة الدوري، ما أدى إلى ضعف التنسيق في بعض المباريات.

ونتمنى  أن تنتهي أزمة فيروس كورونا، ونعود إلى قواعدنا، فنحن نرى أن أحد أسباب  وداعنا الكونفدرالية هو لعبنا بالخرطوم بعيدا عن جمهورنا المحبب.

ختاما.. كيف ترى مستقبل الأمل عطبرة؟

مستقبلنا  المالي والاستثماري يتمثل في المدينة الرياضية بمنطقة السوق، ولكن نواجه  مشكلة مع نادي الموردة، ومع حكومة الولاية السابقة والحالية، ولدينا تعاقد  مع شركة خاصة، نأمل في زيادة رعايتها للنادي ونتمنى عودة دعم الحكومة  والولاية وتذليل العقبات أمام إنشاء المدينة الرياضية لأنها تستطيع أن تخفف  الكثير من تكاليف الصرف.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل العجب ينفي مغادرته  للعمل بأحد مطاعم السعودية

نفى مصدرٌ مُقرّبٌ من كابتن المريخ السابق فيصل العجب سيدو، الأخبار التي  راجت عن انتقاله للعمل في أحد المطاعم بالمملكة العربية السعودية.
وأوضح أن لاعب المريخ  السابق، يتواجد بالبلاد بشكل مستقر، ويعمل مدرباً عاماً لنادي كوبر  البحراوي.  وأشار إلى أن الفيديو الرائج عن اللاعب ودعوته لمحبيه بزيارة أحد المطاعم  بمنطقة الدمام في المملكة العربية السعودية، طبيعي ويجئ في إطار الترويج  والاستفادة من اسمه وشعبيته الكبيرة – على حد قوله.  وشدد بأن الحديث عن اغتراب العجب وتصوير الأمر وكأنّ اللاعب يعاني مالياً  غير صحيح البتة، حيث أن وضع اللاعب مستقر جداً ويعمل في مجال التدريب،  إضافة إلى مجالات أخرى من بينها التسويق والإعلانات.  المصدر: السوداني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السلطات تسمح بدخول 4 الف مشجع مريخي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تدريب  "رابع" للفرقه الحمراء مساء اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة فيتا كلوب يوم  الثلاثاء المقبل باذن الله في ثاني جولات المجموعه الاولي لدوري ابطال  افريقساء و توقعات بتغيرات طفيفه علي التشكيله التي ادت مباراة الثلاثاء  الماضي، علي رأسها دخول اديجو منذ البدايه و ربما دارين ماتوكس ايضاً و  اليوغندي سعيدي يحافظ علي موقعه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة



مأمون ابوشيبة

حسبنا الله فيكم يا عامر

* وصلت الأمور في المريخ إلى درجة لا يمكن أن يقبلها عقل من الفوضى والهمجية..
* الصراع الإداري داخل مجلس المريخ المتناحر وغير الشرعي طفا على السطح بعد فتح ملف العضوية سلاح السيطرة والهيمنة على المقاعد..
* كل ما يحدث في المريخ من مهازل وفوضى وهمجية سببه ديكتاتور الاتحاد الرجل غير المحترم والذي يتبع النهج الديكتاتوري في التسلط والهيمنة لتحقيق مآربه الشيطانية وبالفوضى وتعطيل القانون.. مستغلاً خطل إداري وصولي موهوم يريد أن يجعل من المريخ ضيعة وملكية له وحده ويعتقد إن ديكتاتور الاتحاد يمكن أن يحقق له أحلامه المجنونة في امتلاك كيان المريخ..
* ديكتاتور الاتحاد بدواخله السوداء الحقودة يسعى لهدم وتدمير المريخ لنوازع انتقامية.. وفي نفس الوقت يريد أن يجعل المريخ تابعاً ومنقاداً له لأسباب انتخابية.. وفي سبيل تحقيق مآربه لا يعرف قانون ولا لوائح ولا ضمير ولا حياء  ولا أخلاق!
* هذا الرجل المأفون إذا لم يتم ايقافه عند حده وابعاده مع خادمه الألعوبة عن الشأن المريخي فقريباً ستشاهدون العنف والدماء تخضب الديار الحمراء.. فقد طفح الكيل وفاق القهر والتسلط كل الحدود..
* وقد لاحت مؤشرات العنف في دعوة جماهير المريخ بمنع عمل لجنة العضوية التابعة لسوداكال في المكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم والتي أصلاً لا تجد اقبالاً من قواعد وجماهير المريخ بسبب الرسوم الخبيثة التعجيزية.. بينما تحوم حولها شبهة استجلاب عضوية مزورة بدون دفع الرسوم التعجيزية..
* وفي النادي باشرت لجنة العضوية التي يرأسها علي أسد بتكليف سابق من المجلس، عملها وبانفتاح على اتحاد جماهير المريخ وبرسوم معقولة..
* مجموعة سوداكال تبذل كل جهدها لتعطيل لجنة علي أسد الجماهيرية تارة بفتح البلاغات وتارة بالإعلان أن ايصالات سداد الاشتراكات التابعة للجنة علي أسد لن تعتمد من الإدارة المالية..
* إذا حاولت مجموعة سوداكال تعطيل عمل لجنة علي أسد عبر الشرطة، من غير المستبعد أن تحدث صدامات واشتباكات علماً ان اتحاد جماهير المريخ يتعامل مع لجنة علي أسد.. 
* تحدث كل هذه المهازل والفوضى والهمبتة والهمجية في نادي المريخ وكل الجهات المسئولة تتفرج وكأن الأمر لا يعنيها.. لغياب الحس الأمني قبل وقوع الجريمة، فالعادة في هذا البلد انتظار وقوع كارثة وسيلان الدماء وبعدها يبدأ التدخل وبعد فوات الأوان..
* ما يحدث في المريخ تقع مسئوليته المباشرة على لجنة اللواء عامر بالاتحاد والمكلفة لمعالجة الأزمة الإدارية في المريخ بعلم الفيفا..
* للاسف الشديد وضح إن لجنة عامر منقادة وخاضعة لديكتاتور الاتحاد الساعي لخراب ودمار المريخ..
* ظلت هذه اللجنة ومنذ العام الفائت تماطل وتجرجر وتخادع أهل المريخ على مدى ثمانية أشهر وفي النهاية سكتت وتركت الديكتاتور يمارس كل أنواع القهر والتسلط على الكيان المريخي..
* وأمس ظهرت اللجنة من جديد بتصريح لرئيسها مبدياً إنزعاجهم من تكوين لجنتين للعضوية في المريخ وإنهم بصدد مخاطبة الفيفا..
* يبدو إن هناك فاصل جديد من الجرجرة والضحك على الدقون بمخاطبة الفيفا التي خاطبوها مليون مرة من قبل ومع كل مخاطبة يأتي مسلسل الانتظار الطويل حتى يستمر سوداكال كرئيس غير شرعي لشهور أخرى بعد أن مكث حتى الآن خمسة شهور أوانطة منذ انتهاء دورة المجلس..
* منكم لله.. يا من دمرتم المريخ وربنا يرينا قدرته في ظلمكم وقهركم وأكاذيبكم وتسويفاتكم واستهبالكم.. أنتم وفرعونكم.. 

زمن إضافي

* قالوا إن المريخ سيستأنف قرارات لجان مشجعي الهلال ضد الثلاثي الدولي لدي محكمة كاس!!
* المريخ الذي لم يستأنف أسهل وأضمن شكوى في لاعب هلال الجبال هل نصدق إنه سيستأنف لدي محكمة كاس؟!
* عميل الطاغية الذي ترك أموال المريخ الدولارية لسيده.. عليه استرداد مال المريخ أولاً قبل أن يقاضي سيده؟! 
* الاستئناف لكاس إذا تم وركز على أن الهلال تعمد التفاوض مع لاعبي المريخ ومنحهم أموالاً بغرض التأثير عليهم قبل المباراة الحاسمة على بطولة الدوري وإن المريخ عمل على ابطال اتفاق اللاعبين مع الهلال حتى لا يتضرر في مباراة ختام الدوري مع الهلال.. هنا سيكون الاستئناف مجدياً وستتم معاقبة الهلال لأنه خرج عن الأخلاقيات.. وربما ألغيت عقوبة اللاعبين واقتصرت على الغرامة..
* الهلال استأنف لكاس قرارات لجان مشجعيه في الاتحاد ضد ثلاثي المريخ.. إنها مفارقات مضحكة!!
* الهلال يشكو ذئاب الهلال المسعورة لأنها لم تنهش لحم المريخ والثلاثي المنكوب بالقدر الذي يشفي غليلهم!!! 
* بمخطط من لجنة المسابقات الزرقاء ولجنة المنتخبات الأشد زرقة تم تعطيل الدوري بحجة تجمع المنتخب لمدة ستة أيام.. واتضح إن التعطيل غرضه اتاحة الفرصة للهلال للمشاركة في دورة سيمبا بتنزانيا.. أي اتخذوا من المنتخب الوطني حيلة لتبرير تعطيل الدوري!!
* حتى منتخب البلاد أصبحوا يتلاعبون به لخدمة الهلال.. تعساً لهم ولهذا المنتخب..
* نصيحتي للجنة المنتخبات عدم اختيار أي لاعب من المريخ للمنتخب الوطني مستقبلاً لأن نفسيات لاعبي المريخ أصبحت سيئة إثر إعدام زملائهم رمضان ورشيد وبخيت ومن قبل بكري المدينة..
* خاف الهلال من مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني عندما كان فريق الخرطوم في أحسن حالاته فتم تأجيل مباراته مع الهلال  إلى أجل غير مسمى..
* وبعد النكسة والهزائم الأخيرة لفريق الخرطوم واستقالة مدربه إبراهومة سارعوا ببرمجة مباراته مع الهلال أمس!!
* وكمان اختاروا الحكم شقيق مدافع الهلال ليحكم المباراة!!
* لا يتمتعون بأي ذرة من الأمانة والنزاهة والعدالة والضمير.. بس يفعلون كل شيء من أجل الهلال ويقدمون له كل التسهيلات حتى يفوز بالدوري.. لكن الله غالب..








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلوزداد يرفض "شيكان" و"دار السلام" تحتضن مواجهته أمام صن داونز



  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن نادي "شباب بلوزداد" الجزائري تسلّم عبر الإتحاد  الجزائري وبصورة رسمية موافقة الإتحاد التنزاني لكرة القدم على إقامة  مباراة "شباب بلوزداد" الجزائري و"صن داونز" الجنوب إفريقي يوم "28¨" فبراير  الحالي بالملعب الوطني بالعاصمة "دار السلام".

 وبحسب ما أعلن عنه النادي الجزائري، قام الإتحاد الجزائري لكرة القدم وفور  تسلمه للموافقة النهائية والرسمية من الإتحاد التنزاني بمخاطبة الإتحاد  الإفريقي لكرة القدم  "كاف" لإتخاذ القرار النهائي بشأن مكان وزمان  المباراة ومن ثم أخطار كافة الأطراف المعنية.

 وكان نادي "شباب بلوزداد" وعبر الإتحاد الجزائري خاطب الإتحاد السوداني  لإقامة المباراة بالسودان وقد حصل على موافقة لإقامة اللقاء بملعب "شيكان  بالأبيِّض" إلاَّ أن الفريق الجزائري رفض اللعب بعيداً عن العاصمة الخرطوم  ليتجه للبحث عن بلد آخر لإقامة المواجهة.

*

----------

